# Pulse rate



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

A sight to set a roasters heart racing.....


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Batian said:


> A sight to set a roasters racing.....
> View attachment 36405


You bought them all?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

ashcroc said:


> You bought them all?


No we bought them between us


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> No we bought them between us










I'm disappointed. I thought it was a photo of your shed.

John

-


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Oh wow... where's that?!


----------



## paulcoffee (Oct 11, 2018)

looks good!


----------

